# Custom cages



## xxJudexx

Hi

I have some lightweight cages in the back of my van but they really aren't suitable.

I want to get some custom cages made. What tradesman would I need to get in contact with? I have looked at metal fabricators but they all do big jobs with heavy metals, like fences and railings. Who would I need to contact to get some mesh like cages made?

I have looked at the one local business who supply custom cages but they quoted me £2000! So I want to get some other quotes. The other businesses who solely provide dog cages are either too far away or not quite what I am after :-(


----------



## smokeybear

TUV tested car crates
Pro-line

Dog-Box ProLine Cerberus Dog Car Kennel Carrier Large - Kennelgate

Crash tested car crates
Safedog

crash tested car crates

Barjo

Barjo Guards - Barjo

Barnesbrook

Barnesbrook Cages

CAB Animal Transit Boxes

CAB Animal Transit Boxes - High quality dog transport boxes and other animal transit boxes.

DogTran

Dog Transit Boxes - Gamehawker Ltd - Telford, Shropshire

Dog Transit Boxes

Dog Transit UK Ltd | Dog Transit Boxes |Dog Box, Dog Boxes, Dog Cages, Dog Car Transit Boxes, Dog Beds, by Dog Transit UK Ltd | Suppliers to dog breeders, dog trainers and dog owners.

Guardsman

Dog Guards | Dog Cages & Dog Crates | Car Dog Guards

Hamster Baskets

dog cages+Hamster Baskets-Dog-Pods-If It's In Wire and You Can Sketch It, We Can Make It!

Lintran

Dog boxes, Dog Kennels, Dog Cages, Dog Beds, Pet Carriers and Dog Trailers - Lintran

MMG

MMG Guards

TransK9

Dog Cages | Dog Cage | Dog Crates - TransK9


----------



## smokeybear

I love Barnesbrook but I am fed up with hair so am ordering some bespoke boxes from here for my new car, they are light, washable, have drainage etc and keep the car tidy

Dog cages - dog transit box - dog crate - car - dog carrier - dog transit boxes for cars


----------



## BoredomBusters

£2000 is about right to outfit a van with custom crates etc, unless you know a local welder who could do it for you cheaper.


----------



## xxJudexx

smokeybear said:


> TUV tested car crates
> Pro-line
> 
> Dog-Box ProLine Cerberus Dog Car Kennel Carrier Large - Kennelgate
> 
> Crash tested car crates
> Safedog
> 
> crash tested car crates
> 
> Barjo
> 
> Barjo Guards - Barjo
> 
> Barnesbrook
> 
> Barnesbrook Cages
> 
> CAB Animal Transit Boxes
> 
> CAB Animal Transit Boxes - High quality dog transport boxes and other animal transit boxes.
> 
> DogTran
> 
> Dog Transit Boxes - Gamehawker Ltd - Telford, Shropshire
> 
> Dog Transit Boxes
> 
> Dog Transit UK Ltd | Dog Transit Boxes |Dog Box, Dog Boxes, Dog Cages, Dog Car Transit Boxes, Dog Beds, by Dog Transit UK Ltd | Suppliers to dog breeders, dog trainers and dog owners.
> 
> Guardsman
> 
> Dog Guards | Dog Cages & Dog Crates | Car Dog Guards
> 
> Hamster Baskets
> 
> dog cages+Hamster Baskets-Dog-Pods-If It's In Wire and You Can Sketch It, We Can Make It!
> 
> Lintran
> 
> Dog boxes, Dog Kennels, Dog Cages, Dog Beds, Pet Carriers and Dog Trailers - Lintran
> 
> MMG
> 
> MMG Guards
> 
> TransK9
> 
> Dog Cages | Dog Cage | Dog Crates - TransK9


Thank you for the links but I have already looked at these people and most of them don't give the height I am after, I want to use the whole space of the van.

Do you think it is a welder I need to contact locally? I don't know what type of tradesman would be able to make something, I have been looking at metal fabricators but they only seem to do big jobs.


----------



## BoredomBusters

Can I just check, before I waste any more time, are you ignoring my posts, as you asked sb a question which I'd already answered, and other threads I've answered for you don't seem to be acknowledged.

I don't mind either way, but if you are I won't bother to post anymore responses.

Thanks.


----------



## xxJudexx

BoredomBusters said:


> Can I just check, before I waste any more time, are you ignoring my posts, as you asked sb a question which I'd already answered, and other threads I've answered for you don't seem to be acknowledged.
> 
> I don't mind either way, but if you are I won't bother to post anymore responses.
> 
> Thanks.


Not at all, sorry if you thought i was 

The question above was actually mainly aimed at you but i don't know how to quote two posts 

I just wanted to make sure a welder is the right person to contact.


----------



## BoredomBusters

Ah sorry, just looked a bit strange.

My brother is making his own up with welding equipment, with help from a friend who is a welder, so yes I would contact some welders and see what they say.


----------



## smokeybear

xxJudexx said:


> Thank you for the links but I have already looked at these people and most of them don't give the height I am after, I want to use the whole space of the van.
> 
> Do you think it is a welder I need to contact locally? I don't know what type of tradesman would be able to make something, I have been looking at metal fabricators but they only seem to do big jobs.


I am puzzled, most of these people will make a bespoke cage/fitment out for you at any height you like?

IME anyway, obviously you have a different one.


----------



## evanique

you can get custom gates from vehicle manufacturer to use the whole boot space but not sure if thats just for cars.


----------



## xxJudexx

Thank you everyone for your input.

I found it really hard to find some custom cages, one of the main issues is the fact that all the companies seem to be based up north :-(

Luckily I have bought some second hand guardsman cages from eBay. I'll take a photo in the light tomorrow and show them off


----------



## evanique




----------



## evanique




----------

